# Motherbaord VGA Output?



## stowed4sea (Mar 26, 2012)

I built my own computer, and everything is working fine, except for one thing. I'm trying to get my VGA output on my motherboard to work and it will not. I have an ASUS M5A78L-M LX motherboard, with the most recent bios and I've updated every other driver that I can think of, but the only graphics output that works is my video card. Is this not a VGA output on my motherboard?

I appreciate the help, thanks guys.

Daniel


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello Stowed4sea and welcome to TSF,

Depending on the way your board is set up, the onboard video can be disabled when a discrete card is installed.

Are you attempting to use multiple monitors?

EDIT:

Also, in the BIOS under North-Bridge configuration, you will find a setting that allows you to decide the default video device. Your choices are;

GFX0: Primary Video on PCIe x16
GPP: Primary Video on PCIe x1
IGFX: Onboard display
PCI: Primary Video on PCI 

The selected video device will be the one that displays BIOS information, and will load the Windows Welcome Screen.

If you are in Windows and want to extend your display onto two monitors, you need to open your Display Properties and set your second monitor to either "Extend Desktop" or "Mirror Desktop"


----------



## stowed4sea (Mar 26, 2012)

I am trying to set up multiple monitors without having to buy an extra cable. I have a video card with DVI and 2 HDMI outputs, but my second monitor only has VGA input. My first monitor only has VGA and DVI input, otherwise I could use my DVI/VGA adapter. I could buy a cheap HDMI/VGA cable, but I'd really like to not have to spend money. 

I tried all types of extending/duplicating the desktop, but it just doesn't work on the monitor. I've tried through the windows Display properties and also my little AMD vision control panel which came with the motherboard drivers as a utility. 

Are you saying that the on board video can be disabled when a discrete card is installed automatically, or is this something I can undo?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

HDMI to VGA will not work HDMI is only Digital... VGA uses analog signals. 

I understand what you are trying to do.

Open the BIOS setup. Go under NB options and list the Video adapter settings.


----------



## stowed4sea (Mar 26, 2012)

I guess I'm confused, there is nothing under Northbridge that you speak of, only DRAM controller config and ECC config. There is another option called internal graphics which I believe you are referring to. 

The options under primary video controller are: 
GFXO-GPP-IGFX-PCI(selected)

GPP-GFXO-IGFX-PCI

PCI-GFXO-GPP-IGFX

IGFX-GFXO-GPP-PCI


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Take a look in the Integrated peripherals menu to see if there is an option to enable or disable the internal GPU.


----------



## stowed4sea (Mar 26, 2012)

The closest thing I saw was ONBOARD DEVICES, but it only had searial port and parallel port addresses and ethernet and audio. I looked through every option in bois, and the only one I saw was listed in the previous post. Thanks for helping me on this by the way.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Check the VGA monitor on another computer to be sure it is functioning properly.

Also, if you have a spare VGA cable, give that a shot too.

Another thing you could try is making the IGFX the primary video device.


----------



## stowed4sea (Mar 26, 2012)

I actually took the monitor from an older computer and it was working fine before I unplugged it. 

I'll try the IGFX as the primary when I get home.


----------



## stowed4sea (Mar 26, 2012)

Well, that actually works, making the internal graphics card the primary, but now I have a new problem. Back in the beginning, I mentioned that I updated BIOS. Well, I got the blue screen of death after I saw the windows logo loading screen the first time, but it never happened again, so I thought it was a fluke. Now, it is happening every time I restart windows. I double checked and changed my internal graphics to the original setting I had and I still get the blue screen of death. Any ideas why this might be occuring? I'm using version 901 on for my correct model from the ASUS website, I tried going to 801 and I still had the same problem. The original BIOS I was using was on the CD that came with my motherboard and it said it would not let me roll back to that one because it is older then the board.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Your board uses integrated Radeon graphics.

What discrete Video card are you using?


----------



## stowed4sea (Mar 26, 2012)

ASUS Radeon HD 6670

So I got a chance to look at the blue screen of death better, it says something like netr6164, page fault in non-paged area. The same thing happens in safe mode. It puts up the blue screen about 8 out of 10 times that I restart my computer.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Download UBCD from the link in my signature.

Burn it to CD or use the second link to put it on USB.

Boot to the UBCD and select RAM from the main menu.

Run Memtest 86+ for a minimum of 2 hours.

Also, follow the instructions on this thread and post the requested files in your next reply.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## stowed4sea (Mar 26, 2012)

Well, now I'm back to the original problem. I must have done something stupid because I tried system restore and that got rid of the blue screen of death. I now have the most recent version of BIOS for my board with no problems, but now every time I make the IGFX the primary, I cannot get my card to work. When I make the GFXO primary, the integrated graphics do not work. The only thing I can remember doing to get two monitors originally was changing which one was primary. I'm confused now.


----------

